# Bad weather for me



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Had a few tornadoes pass through my town and the town beside me... petal and hattiesburg Mississippi..our local hardware store was destroyed and in hattiesburg, the local univeristy was tore up, Lowes, and Taco Bell.... Keep us in mind or pray if thts what u do. Thanks! Wil have pics when i can get em.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

View attachment 13233


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

View attachment 13234

View attachment 13235


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hope everybody is ok prayers sent


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

View attachment 13236
View attachment 13237

View attachment 13239

View attachment 13241


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

brute69 said:


> Hope everybody is ok prayers sent


Thanks man... A lot of people lost their homes ....my dad got called out in it (he's a sherriffs deputy)


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Luckily we're I live in Florida we never had any of those problems I know it would be a scary situation we have had close calls will hurricane but I know tornados are a lot faster and deadly


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yea we share the same lol yalls hurricanes hit us too ...katrina was worst!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Oak Grove school in hattiesburg... Damaged bad
View attachment 13242

View attachment 13243


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Man dude I hope everyone's ok. Prayer sent. Hope all is wel and hope ya dad is safe! 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks man ! here is a video from it ...my gf works just to the right at 1:17 ...it was a close call!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hGLSSUHrOeE


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

View attachment 13244


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad y'all are ok. I've been seeing pics & vids on FB from my Ms. friends.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

yea man thanks!! all is good for now... just waiting for my gf to get home knowing she is safe (she has my truck too lol) and my dad prolly wont be home til early in the morning he said ...so he still needs to be kept in you guys thoughts ..thanks!


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Glad you and yours are ok; prayers sent. Been a lot of nasty weather out there lately.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You know people seem to think they are getting worse and causing more damage, but, honestly I think it's just b/c compared to 50 + years ago, cities and towns were small and far apart, now cities and towns have grown so much you don't know when you leave one and start another... So instead of blowing through a corn field and getting a few cows like 50 years ago, they go right through the middle of town now... I don't mean to discount anything I'm just saying, it get's on my nerves when people start talking about global warming and it's our fault the tornadoes are tearing up towns and killing people now days... no, it's just b/c there's a town in ever corn field now days... lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> You know people seem to think they are getting worse and causing more damage, but, honestly I think it's just b/c compared to 50 + years ago, cities and towns were small and far apart, now cities and towns have grown so much you don't know when you leave one and start another... So instead of blowing through a corn field and getting a few cows like 50 years ago, they go right through the middle of town now... I don't mean to discount anything I'm just saying, it get's on my nerves when people start talking about global warming and it's our fault the tornadoes are tearing up towns and killing people now days... no, it's just b/c there's a town in ever corn field now days... lol


and you are 100% correct! I hate the city to be honest with you, just glad my people are okay

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 AM ----------



Lonewolfe said:


> Glad you and yours are ok; prayers sent. Been a lot of nasty weather out there lately.


thanks !


----------

